# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Updating the available values in a parameter that relies on dataset with filters

## shinjisakaru

Here is my scenario:

I am creating a report out of a snapshot. The report has multiple datasets which have filters. The filters get their value from the visible parameters

Now I have a parameter A which gets available values from dataset dA. I also have a parameter B which gets available values from dataset dB. dB has a filter which is linked to the value of A.

My problem is that when I change the value of A, I would like the available values of B to be automatically refreshed. This is not happening. The key thing here is that since the report is generated from a snapshot, I cannot cascade the parameters directly (if I do, then they'll show up as disabled in the UI).

Any ideas on how I can make this work?

----------

